# Masonry - Flexural Stress



## deviationz (Feb 14, 2010)

Folks,

The allowable flexural tensile stress values are given in the code in Table 2.2.3.2. I am having a hard time understanding when the stress value should be used for stress parallel to bed joint.

An out-of-plane load will produce tension on the inside/face shell and the direction will be normal to the bed joint

An in-plane load will produce a force normal the bed joint on the inside/outside face shell.

When will a force produce a flexural tensile stress parallel to the bed joint (normal to head joint)?


----------

